# Apresentação



## serges (3 Abr 2010 às 12:43)

Boas,

Fico muito feliz por encontrar um forum tão interessante como estes, eu também gosto muito de metereologia mas de a preservar, sou um daqueles tipos que adora o meio ambiente tanto que detenho um veiculo eléctrico que uso diariamente!

Mas isso é outra história, vou colocar depois no mercado um pedido que é necessário!

parabéns pelo forum e ganharam um novo adepto!


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2010 às 13:53)

serges disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Fico muito feliz por encontrar um forum tão interessante como estes, eu também gosto muito de metereologia mas de a preservar, sou um daqueles tipos que adora o meio ambiente tanto que detenho um veiculo eléctrico que uso diariamente!
> 
> ...



Sê Bem-Vindo serges.
Que faças muitos reportes


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2010 às 13:56)

serges disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Fico muito feliz por encontrar um forum tão interessante como estes, eu também gosto muito de metereologia mas de a preservar, sou um daqueles tipos que adora o meio ambiente tanto que detenho um veiculo eléctrico que uso diariamente!
> 
> ...



Esperamos que fique bem instalado e durante muitos anos neste hotel da Meteorologia.


----------



## serges (3 Abr 2010 às 14:23)

Pedro disse:


> Esperamos que fique bem instalado e durante muitos anos neste hotel da Meteorologia.



Obrigado pelas vossas boas vindas...

Cá estarei e ficarei!
Obrigado!


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2010 às 15:59)

Bem-vindo *serges  *

Participa


----------

